# What do Women want?



## Archangel M (Jan 8, 2011)

http://townhall.com/columnists/DennisPrager/2010/12/28/what_do_women_want/page/1



> In my previous column, I offered an answer to the question: What do men want?
> I made the case that what men most want from the woman they love is to be admired.
> 
> If my answer is correct, and if we presume that the natures of men and women are complementary (a presumption many men and women understandably doubt given how often men and women do not get along), what women most want must be related to that which men most want.
> ...


----------



## granfire (Jan 8, 2011)

A man who can pick after himself, do the dishes, not pee on the toilet seat and is basically a man, and not a boy...


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 8, 2011)

Independance, the right to make her own choices, not to be owned (literally) and the freedom to be who she wants to be.
Only if a woman has that is anything else valuable.


----------



## billc (Jan 8, 2011)

Dennis Prager is great.  He has a lot of wisdom and is one of my favorite radio hosts.  In fact, I belong to his podcast service, he is really the only one I belong to and use.  You can't go wrong with Dennis.


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 8, 2011)

The problem with relationships and the divorce rate is rooted in the fact that the relationship is being given a backseat to what each individual WANTS for themselves other than a good relationship.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 8, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Dennis Prager is great. He has a lot of wisdom and is one of my favorite radio hosts. In fact, I belong to his podcast service, he is really the only one I belong to and use. You can't go wrong with Dennis.


 
Well he's wrong this time, if anything a woman wants to be loved by the PERSON she loves, doesn't have to be a man.


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 8, 2011)

Should have known the "gay issue" was gonna arrive. Just replace "man" with "person" and lets move on...mmmm-k??


----------



## granfire (Jan 8, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> The problem with relationships and the divorce rate is rooted in the fact that the relationship is being given a backseat to what each individual WANTS for themselves other than a good relationship.



Well, knock me over with a feather...see, the deal is this: A relationship is build on compromise. Ideally that means both parties give and take an equal amount. however, if you give what is not _wanted_ it's useless. The 'wants' reflect the 'needs' to a large part. The needs are not met in the relationship it just won't work. 



Tez3 said:


> Well he's wrong this time, if anything a woman wants to be loved by the PERSON she loves, doesn't have to be a man.


Well, respected by the surrounding. Yes, loved by the one she loves. 
(can you love but not respect?)



Archangel M said:


> Should have known the "gay issue" was gonna arrive. Just replace "man" with "person" and lets move on...mmmm-k??



Wasn't one til you made it one...


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 8, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> Should have known the "gay issue" was gonna arrive. Just replace "man" with "person" and lets move on...mmmm-k??


 

Are you a woman? No. So as the question is what does a woman want and I'm a woman, guess my answer is more valid, it's not a 'gay' issue, I'm British we don't have a gay issue, that is so last century.


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 8, 2011)

Come on now.

I have lost track of how many times I have heard conversations or see threads of women discussing what Men want..how men "are"..etc.

Lets not go to the "appeal to authority based on sexuality" this soon in the thread.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 8, 2011)

Me.

Cuz I am god's gift to them

*Snicker Snicker.*

Who wants to unwrap me???


----------



## granfire (Jan 8, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> Come on now.
> 
> I have lost track of how many times I have heard conversations or see threads of women discussing what Men want..how men "are"..etc.
> 
> Lets not go to the "*appeal to authority based on sexuality*" this soon in the thread.



I suppose we just got there.... 

I think men are easy to figure out.
3 needs...and that is not from be but from Bill Engval....


----------



## granfire (Jan 8, 2011)

Cryozombie said:


> Me.
> 
> Cuz I am god's gift to them
> 
> ...



:lfao:


erm....


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 8, 2011)

granfire said:


> I suppose we just got there....
> 
> I think men are easy to figure out.
> 3 needs...and that is not from be but from Bill Engval....



Typical.

Discuss women and it's all about psychology, depth and mystery.

Talk about Men and it references to comedy skits.

I find it a bit insulting and a cultural problem actually.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 8, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> Come on now.
> 
> I have lost track of how many times I have heard conversations or see threads of women discussing what Men want..how men "are"..etc.
> 
> Lets not go to the "appeal to authority based on sexuality" this soon in the thread.


 
You mean this is meant to be serious thread? I honestly thought it was a humerous one, oh well I'll leave you all to it if you are going to be po faced.


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 8, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> You mean this is meant to be serious thread? I honestly thought it was a humerous one, oh well I'll leave you all to it if you are going to be po faced.



This is the Study isn't it?


----------



## granfire (Jan 8, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> Typical.
> 
> Discuss women and it's all about psychology, depth and mystery.
> 
> ...




You ain't reading for comprehention.

Women are easy to please and wow. It's just, they are not listened to, most of the time.
You make it all mysterious, when most women want the simple things in life:
Not having to trail laundry from one end of the house to the other, people beside her who know how to pull the trash bag out, deposit said trash in the receptical for pick up and replace the liner...
You have no idea how sexy a guy doing dishes is!
Yes, there are wants and such, but those seem to be born out of desperation. many women these days have fulltime jobs, but they still do the majority of the housework. 
There is no mystery in that!


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jan 8, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> Lets not go to the "appeal to authority based on sexuality" this soon in the thread.


 
Indeed. Such things usually belong on page 4 and following 

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 8, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> This is the Study isn't it?


 

Whenever a man spouts 'wisdom' on what a woman wants, *or vice versa* it isn't going to be a serious discussion. We are individuals and all want different things. A blanket assumption of what one gender wants is pointless and actually somewhat patronising. Ask instead what individuals want out of life and what they do or are doing to get that.


----------



## granfire (Jan 8, 2011)

It would be a revolutionary concept to just ask your significant other what he/she wants.

But even then, you still have to listen.

Oh, and THEN you have to make the effort to follow through....


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 8, 2011)

And you have to care enough about what someone else wants to place it over your own desires.


----------



## granfire (Jan 8, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> And you have to care enough about what someone else wants to place it over your own desires.



wrong.
you have to care enough to make room for both.
Because if you put your own on hold you end up resenting it.


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 8, 2011)

I didn't say you entirely suborn your needs. But by and large many people are too concerned about getting what THEY want.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jan 8, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> And you have to care enough about what someone else wants to place it over your own desires.


 
This is quite right. 

Marriage is about putting the other person first. There will certainly be times when sacrifices will be made by both spouses. That's the nature of marriage and it is, I must say, not necessarily a negative (nor does it mean never getting to do what you want). It is, rather, an opportunity to grow in virtue. This isn't about being a door mat, it's about serving your wife or husband. 

There will be times when compromise is necessary, of course, but if both parties are putting the other person first then this becomes not a burden but rather an opportunity to demonstrate the love one has for one's spouse. And since virtue is a _habitus_ as Aristotle pointed out the more one engages in this kind of thing the easier it gets (and the more one benefits from it themselves when they do so).

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah. If BOTH people are concerned with making the other happy over their own desires that is far different from when it's only ONE.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jan 8, 2011)

Here's my question about what women want - prefaced with the caveat that it's been nearly ten years since I've been in the game. Things may have changed, but I doubt it.

Women claim to want sensitivity, encouragement, belief and respect.

Women _go home with_ that loudmouth jackass with the backwards baseball cap and a barbed wire tattoo around his bicep. 

Honestly, speaking for men everywhere, what's up with that?


----------



## granfire (Jan 8, 2011)

And we are back to guys discussing what women want....


^_^


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 8, 2011)

How about responding to the question?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jan 8, 2011)

granfire said:


> And we are back to guys discussing what women want....



Or rather guys (a guy) asking women for a straight answer.


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 8, 2011)

Well "some" women go home with....

But, I do know where you are going with the question.

Personally. I think that "some" women who go home with the "Alpha Male" types you are speaking of are responding to the reptilian brain/evolutionary imperative with perhaps some "nurture" influences based on the male role models they were exposed to in their youth.


----------



## granfire (Jan 8, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> How about responding to the question?




What women want....

2 women answered

And you are not listening.


I think that is the crux of the matter. 

Like this:
Hubby: tell me what you want for Christmas, something the kid can buy.
me: Ok, here is the list

come christmas morning
Hubby: I didn't feel like going shopping
me: unwrapping the griddle his mother bought us...


aight...

Me: I am gonna kill you lazy bastards if you don't stop throwing trash behind the furniture

me: in a little while I will dive behind furniture in parts of the house I never go to....

and no, I am not alone.
When 'the dishwasher is broken' means your wife is sick, you have to reconsider your approach.

So, you have to ask yourself: Are you hearing what your wife/GF, hell, BF if you swing that way, is telling you?

When you tell your significant other that you posetively hate a specific thing and you turn around and see it happen again....one really has to wonder.


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 8, 2011)

Uh..not my question. The question of the guy you were pointing to in the previous post.


----------



## granfire (Jan 8, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> Uh..not my question. The question of the guy you were pointing to in the previous post.



Oh, darling, but I was not responding to him, I was noting the situation. ^_^


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jan 8, 2011)

This whole thread points to a frustration lots of men seem to have with women.

Question was: what do women want?

Answers included:


Thinly disguised complaints about husbands.

An attempt to derail the conversation into a gay rights issue.

Some assorted condescending sniping.

Why not some simple, judgment-free requests? Not all women do this, and god knows men are frustrating in our own way.

But why can't women just ask for what they want? Why does it seem like you have to stew and get hacked off at us before you ask?


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 8, 2011)

Women want......

1. to be treated as an individual
2. to be treated as an adult
3. not to be patronised
4. not to be talked about as if we weren't here
5. men not to talk about women as if they were a different and lesser species
6. not to be owned as property
7. not to have marriages arranged for them
8. to be allowed to make their own decisions and mistakes
9. not to be judged on a different standard to men ie men are ambitious, women are pushy etc.
10. a partner they can trust, can be friends with as well as lovers and who they can share their lives with
11. the right to education
12. the right not to live in fear of violence or of being killed to maintain 'honour'
13. to be able to have the career of their choice
14. to be taken seriously


Archangel, the reason some women go off with the Alpha male type is because they get just as randy as men and sometimes they just want a shag without the tiresome talk they get from the other types.


----------



## granfire (Jan 8, 2011)

bushidomartialarts said:


> This whole thread points to a frustration lots of men seem to have with women.
> 
> Question was: what do women want?
> 
> ...




1) it wasn't thinly disguised, it was very upfront. But I know I am not alone, but I use my own experience as example.

2) you are bringing it down to that 'issue' again

3) and here we go again. a woman speaks her mind, it's sniping....

and still, you are not listening.

I think that is what most women want from her mate: the ability to hear and actually listen.

Frankly, so many thing 'we' have to get mad about before we vocalize are what is commonly referred to as a 'no-brainer': don't be an **** to your fellow man, be she a she, don't be a slob or a lazy user.

And yeah, can the 'she must have her period' remarks when a woman gets mad....

Tez has a more global list. Mine is more domestic


----------



## granfire (Jan 8, 2011)

granfire said:


> A man who can pick after himself, do the dishes, not pee on the toilet seat and is basically a man, and not a boy...





Tez3 said:


> Independance, the right to make her own choices, not to be owned (literally) and the freedom to be who she wants to be.
> Only if a woman has that is anything else valuable.





Tez3 said:


> Well he's wrong this time, if anything a woman wants to be loved by the PERSON she loves, doesn't have to be a man.





granfire said:


> You ain't reading for comprehention.
> 
> Women are easy to please and wow. It's just, they are not listened to, most of the time.
> You make it all mysterious, when most women want the simple things in life:
> ...





granfire said:


> It would be a revolutionary concept to just ask your significant other what he/she wants.
> 
> But even then, you still have to listen.
> 
> Oh, and THEN you have to make the effort to follow through....





granfire said:


> What women want....
> 
> 2 women answered
> 
> ...





Tez3 said:


> Women want......
> 
> 1. to be treated as an individual
> 2. to be treated as an adult
> ...





granfire said:


> 1) it wasn't thinly disguised, it was very upfront. But I know I am not alone, but I use my own experience as example.
> 
> 2) you are bringing it down to that 'issue' again
> 
> ...




Now, here are the straight answers you asked for. 

From page one.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 8, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> The problem with relationships and the divorce rate is rooted in the fact that the relationship is being given a backseat to what each individual WANTS for themselves other than a good relationship.


 
Somewhat disagree. I think that marriage at one time WAS a way to procure for oneself those things that one could not provide alone (and I'm talking about both sexes here). I think the reason the divorce rate is so high now is that we have come to a point where most people can procure these things without the help of another. That is why there is no more compromise - there's no need for it. Men and women just don't have much to offer each other anymore.


----------



## granfire (Jan 8, 2011)

CoryKS said:


> Somewhat disagree. I think that marriage at one time WAS a way to procure for oneself those things that one could not provide alone (and I'm talking about both sexes here). I think the reason the divorce rate is so high now is that we have come to a point where most people can procure these things without the help of another. That is why there is no more compromise - there's no need for it. Men and women just don't have much to offer each other anymore.



Marriage in it's origin is an institution to raise kids and provide for the old.
It is an economic unit. Love and romance have not a lot to do with it.

We are only about 2 generations removed from the times when marriage was the sole purpose of a woman, good, bad indifferent. Not too long ago what a woman wanted was of no concern, neither socially nor legally. 

I think guys need to keep that in mind when they complain about their spouses that they were raised by women who still had to comply and only got some of their needs met by covert tactics, not by straight talk.


----------



## Blade96 (Jan 8, 2011)

I have no idea what women want. I am not your average woman anyway. I can only speak for myself - what I want.



Tez3 said:


> Independance, the right to make her own choices, not to be owned (literally) and the freedom to be who she wants to be.
> Only if a woman has that is anything else valuable.



This.



Archangel M said:


> And you have to care enough about what someone else wants to place it over your own desires.



And this. 

Is why I dumped my sorry ex's ***. He was thinking about what he wanted - not what I wanted. He wanted Instant Wife. someone to live with him and trust him pretty much immediately. He didnt wanna develop a normal relationship - they take time. As do trust. 'i dont like dates i want someone to move in with me' and for me it takes a long time for me to trust anybody.  He also didnt really want me to go for my masters in history cause it wasnt in his area of knowledge and he wanted to be my supervisor and be around him more. His life revolved around me - he had hardly any friends. He also wanted me to go on a trip with him right away. after we'd been together just a couple months. Uh uh. Forget that. way too soon. and I told him. But he just got mad. (i found out later that this is what he is doing with his now gf - she moved in with him about a week after i dumped him and they went on vacation over christmas and they haveonly been together about 3 months! Sick people - I really do think they deserve each other.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 8, 2011)

Are people so up tight/prudish that being gay is _an issue_? it's certainly not one for me and all the people I know. I wasn't joking when I said it was so last century this gay issue thing, get over it, it's no longer an issue, at least here, you may still be lingering in the last centruy I don't know. However a lot of men do assume that it's a man a woman needs. It's not a _gay_ issue, it's a male ego issue.

I gave you 14 straight answers, not requests. The question was, what do women what, I gave you some answers.
If you think it's condescending sniping for me to say a woman doesn't want want to be murdered in an honour killing or that a woman doesn't want to be patronised, I think you have your thinking skewed.   Don't forget that it's not only men that can patronise women, often other women will do it, female relatives are also involved in honour killings, we had a mother jailed here recently for the murder of her daughter. I said this is what women want, I didn't say they wanted it only from men, women have the right to expect it also from other women. 

Something you probably don't know about honour killing and violence in the UK

_'Up to *17,000* women in Britain are being subjected to "honour" related violence, including murder, every year, according to police chiefs.'_

_"And official figures on forced marriages are the tip of the iceberg, says the Association of Chief Police Officers (ACPO). _
_*It warns that the number of girls falling victim to forced marriages, kidnappings, sexual assaults, beatings and even murder by relatives intent on upholding the "honour" of their family is up to 35 times higher than official figures suggest"*_

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...7000-women-are-victims-every-year-780522.html

So yeah it really was condescending sniping about womens rights wasn't it.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 8, 2011)

bushidomartialarts said:


> Here's my question about what women want - prefaced with the caveat that it's been nearly ten years since I've been in the game. Things may have changed, but I doubt it.
> 
> Women claim to want sensitivity, encouragement, belief and respect.
> 
> ...



My opinion, it's Cuz most guys who are sensitive encouraging and respectful are also piss pant little boys with no confidence in themselves, and women seem to me to expect that Ballcap Tattoo boy is NOT gonna be a mommy's boy.

Trust me, if you are a sensitive encouraging and respectful dude but can come across in social situations as the dude that's on top of ****, those "Bad Boys" start to look a little silly.  

It took me a long time to figure that out... There IS a middle ground and my experience is THAT is what women really want IF they can find it.

Or like Gran Said, they want a Man, not a little boy.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 8, 2011)

My interests are more global as Granfire says. I've been with the same man since 1975 and my children are adults so I spend more time now with women's issues. I also sponsor a Muslim girl in Bangladesh so that she may have an education and hopefully a future which entails more than being a child bride then a baby making machine and work herself to an early grave.


----------



## Carol (Jan 8, 2011)

"Women want to be loved by a man [or person] they admire"  -- I like that.  I really do.

I have been very sick for several days so please holler if this doesn't make sense.

If I were to date a gentleman this weekend, and that eventually led in to a relationship, the Carol that the gentleman falls in love with would be the photographer, the hiker, the explorer, the linguaphile, the MAist.   Now, take (say) my weekends in the mountains away from me, and I will not be the same person the gentleman fell in love with.  The same applies to a gentleman as well.  Many guys have different interests and pursuits, take that away from them and they are not the same person the lady fell in love with.

I think it is important to mind the other person's needs.  But I also think it is important to not dump so much in to a relationship that one loses part of what made the person attractive to the other to begin with.  That takes juggling, compromise, and some folks are better at this than others.   

To me, successful couples find a way remain a person that one another admires, and much of it involves some sort of balance in their life.   Life has rough spots, inside and outside of relationships.   Balancing a varied life is an important key to coping with those rough spots.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 8, 2011)

granfire said:


> Marriage in it's origin is an institution to raise kids and provide for the old.
> It is an economic unit. Love and romance have not a lot to do with it.
> 
> We are only about 2 generations removed from the times when marriage was the sole purpose of a woman, good, bad indifferent. Not too long ago what a woman wanted was of no concern, neither socially nor legally.
> ...


 
I'm not exactly sure what you're replying to.  The first two blocks sorta-kinda fit what I said, and the third block is just incomprehensible.


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 8, 2011)

I find it both interesting and somewhat disturbing that a man saying that "Women want to be loved by a man [or person] they admire" gets such knee jerk scorn. The message (to me) is mainly to men. "Be someone worth admiring."

And I can agree with the writers inverse message about what men want. "To be loved by a woman who admires them". Evolution, brain chemistry...whatever, but there definitely is something about wanting to be admired by your significant other. Like some women being attracted to the "Alpha Male", some men like feeling like they are one. Trouble starts when things go too extreme. But I can say that the "early dating feeling" of having a woman "like (or admire) you" is a strong one and it's the thing that dies all to quickly in marriage by the day to day.

The lowest points in my relationship did seem to come with a feeling that I wasn't anything "special" to the wife anymore. That the paycheck, the fixing cars and household items, taking out the garbage, mowing the lawns and patching the roof-fence...and on and on were all that I was around for. And that somehow all that "man stuff" wasn't enough and that I had to do dishes, laundry and shopping too in order to show my worth....the normal "day by day drudgery".


----------



## billc (Jan 8, 2011)

Dennis Prager takes this issue very seriously.  As a committed religuous jewish person he is concerned about all manner of family issues and on his show he has an hour dedicated to happiness.  He even wrote a book called "Happiness is a serious business."  The relationship between men and women is a civilizational level endeaver.


----------



## granfire (Jan 8, 2011)

CoryKS said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you're replying to.  The first two blocks sorta-kinda fit what I said, and the third block is just incomprehensible.



Yeah, sorry bout that, sometimes I think faster than I can type...(not that that is particularly fast though  )


----------



## Carol (Jan 8, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> I find it both interesting and somewhat disturbing that a man saying that "Women want to be loved by a man [or person] they admire" gets such knee jerk scorn. The message (to me) is mainly to men. "Be someone worth admiring."


I recall a time when my marriage was imploding, I was  paired to do a lot of work with a guy at work that worked for a  strategic vendor.  After working for him for a few weeks, I really fell  for him, and based on my interaction with him, I think he had fallen for  me too...or at least had developed an interest in me.  Nothing ever "happened" between us.  Both of us were married people, and  we were in a work relationship that was very sensitive (from a business  standpoint).  To boot, we lived 3000 miles apart.We certainly admired, respected, and cared for each other...perhaps even loved each other.  But it wasn't _enough.   _We needed the ability and willingness to be in a relationship together.  

Perhaps this is also what the other posters are picking up on -- to use logical terms, the statement is necessary, but not sufficient.



> And I can agree with the writers inverse message about what men want. "To be loved by a woman who admires them". Evolution, brain chemistry...whatever, but there definitely is something about wanting to be admired by your significant other. Like some women being attracted to the "Alpha Male", some men like feeling like they are one. Trouble starts when things go too extreme. But I can say that the "early dating feeling" of having a woman "like (or admire) you" is a strong one and it's the thing that dies all to quickly in marriage by the day to day.
> 
> The lowest points in my relationship did seem to come with a feeling that I wasn't anything "special" to the wife anymore. That the paycheck, the fixing cars and household items, taking out the garbage, mowing the lawns and patching the roof-fence...and on and on were all that I was around for. And that somehow all that "man stuff" wasn't enough and that I had to do dishes, laundry and shopping too in order to show my worth....the normal "day by day drudgery".


I had to set my husband's expectations on a regular basis.  "Sweetheart?  Could you do me a favor and do the vacuuming tonight?  I've been in the basement most of the afternoon fixing the short circuits in the track lighting." :lol:  But even without atypical roles, I think its important to communicate, and be kind (but still firm and clear) when the other party is demanding too much.

Aspects such as stagnation (and other factors, including sexual compatibility), are really important to a relationship, perhaps more important than some folks give credit.  They can be the trickiest to address, because they require more than just agreement between parties, they can also require a change of lifestyle.


----------



## billc (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm sorry tez, did you say something?


----------



## billc (Jan 8, 2011)

Tez, I know about the honor killings and violence against women in muslim communities.  Ask Theo Van Gogh and the female member of parilament who helped him and is now in hiding.  Or the actress from the Harry Potter movie whose father and brother attacked her.  Or the french non-muslim women who veil themselves to keep from being harrassed by muslim men.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Bill, do you actually have something you think yourself or is it all copied from other people? I have no idea who Prager is but I'm the people here do and if they want his opinion I'm sure they will look up what he says, this thread is for what you think. We may not agree with each other but it's our original thoughts, not a parrotted media quote.

I can't think why you ask if I said something, when the time on your post was 0324h my time.

Your saying you know about the honour killings and violence etc through something some wrote reminds me of when I was told by a woman she knew all about Judaism because she's watched Fiddler on the Roof a couple of times.

_"Everyone has in his life a beautiful day when, like the first human beings in Eden, he finds love without care and trouble. But when this day is past, you earn love, as you earn bread, by the sweat of the brow."_
Ludwig Boerne.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jan 9, 2011)

For someone who bases his political views on Individualism, and deplores Collectivism, Prager certainly takes a Collectivist view towards human behavior and desire.  People are individuals.  They all want different things.  To the extent there's an overlap, it's going to be a statistical distribution, not a mathematical set.  The question as it stands is invalid, which has more or less explained most of the responses in this thread.

Any time you meet someone new, the most useful question to ask is "what does this person want?", not "what does this woman want?" or "what does this Jew want?" or "what does this Armenian want?".  Life will make a lot more sense then.


----------



## billc (Jan 9, 2011)

It's in the news as well Tez.   Then it is covered by various outlets.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 9, 2011)

billcihak said:


> It's in the news as well Tez. Then it is covered by various outlets.


 
But what's your take on it, not someone elses.


----------



## billc (Jan 9, 2011)

Here Tez, this is a list of columns that Dennis prager has written.  Know you too can know some of the things he talks about.

http://www.dennisprager.com/columns.aspx


----------



## billc (Jan 9, 2011)

Looking through Dennis's column's I like the "He called Sarah Palin an Idiot," one.  Dennis adresses Aaron Sorkin and his hypocrisy.  And back to the thread, you can also find his column on "what women want"


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm sure if the OP wanted Dennis Prager's (whoever he may be) opinion he would look it up but the fact is he asked for our opinions.
If I were remotely interested in what this man said I daresay I would look it up too but as we seem to have most of his opinions posted on here by you, I don't think I need to.


----------



## Steve (Jan 9, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> Yeah. If BOTH people are concerned with making the other happy over their own desires that is far different from when it's only ONE.


There's a real danger in this.  If everyone's concerned about pleasing everyone else, there's a real possibility that both parties suffer through things that neither actually wants, until one person has the courage to say, "Hey.  I hate to tell you this, but I really don't want to do X."  And then the other one says, "What?  I was only doing it because I thought YOU wanted to do it."  This happens in marriages, but it also happens in business all the time.


----------



## billc (Jan 9, 2011)

Everyone involved in a relationship, you need to learn how to communicate.  that pretty much covers the basic concept.  Implementation is the real issue.


----------

